# Waste water dumping.



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

We've just a wonderful short break on a lovely site in West Bay,Dorset. The wardens were great,plenty of service points on site and lovely toilet blocks.
Site was 75% full of both caravanners and M/H's.
As I pulled up to empty the toilet cassette on the way out another Motorhome pulled of site obviously with his waste valve open dumping gallons of waste as he went off up the road. I followed his trail right through town and on for about a half a mile.
WHY DO PEOPLE DO THAT?
I was actually embarassed as he drove past me at the site and thought "what must other people be thinking about Motorhomers?do they all do that?"
As far as I'me aware not only is it illegal to do this but it's just bl--dy laziness and lack of thought for others. :evil: 

Rant over.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

you sure he wasn't dumping fresh water in prep for winter?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> you sure he wasn't dumping fresh water in prep for winter?


No matter what he was dumping there are better and more socially responsible ways than just dumping it down the middle of the road.

You can start to understand why there is so much resistance to motorhomes in the UK with idiots like this.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > you sure he wasn't dumping fresh water in prep for winter?
> ...


hmmmm. Suprised to hear dumping clean water is considered irresponsible. I'm also suprised to hear you feel there is resistance to motorhomes in the UK . Haven't come across any myself amongst the people I've met while motorhoming over the last 6 years. Not a single instance as it happens.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi clodhopper2006,
Nope,wasn't fresh water, I could smell it as he went on past me unless he had a full water tank that had totally stagnated.He must have opened it on his pitch and just drove through and off the site.Bet whoever went on his pitch next would be delighted with the "grey smell".


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > you sure he wasn't dumping fresh water in prep for winter?
> ...


Best hope it never rains then, god forbid it should fall on the roads.

What do you do when you wash your motorhome or car, mop it up?

I've never come across any anti-motorhome sentiment either.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> hmmmm. Suprised to hear dumping clean water is considered irresponsible. I'm also suprised to hear you feel there is resistance to motorhomes in the UK . Haven't come across any myself amongst the people I've met while motorhoming over the last 6 years. Not a single instance as it happens.


Onlookers will almost always infer the worst, even think it could be toilet waste and would certainly be by the time it was discussed and gossiped about later.

And if there is no resistance to motorhomes then why the complete lack of parking facilities for them in cities and towns the length and breadth of the country. 
I once drove from Herne Bay, Kent along the coast, the first place I found to stop was Dungeness!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> And if there is no resistance to motorhomes then why the complete lack of parking facilities for them in cities and towns the length and breadth of the country.


It's to keep the pikeys out.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I think that the point being made by overthemoon was that dumping water in this way may be perceived as dumping dirty water even though it may have been fresh water. I for one have to agree with his point of view that the road is not the right place for it.

Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

peribro said:


> It's to keep the pikeys out.


And in the public's mind 'pikeys' and motorhomers are the same breed. Especially if they are both doing irresponsible acts such as dumping their waste in other peoples environment.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Waste Water dumping*

We saw a van from our site that had stopped in a lay by on the A30 and the owner was dumping (waste?) water.
It was running all over the road.

Presume it was waste and not fresh water as he was back on the site the same might.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Unfortunately` even the most sensible of people seem to believe that if you dump your water water responsibility and then leave the drain open afterwards when you drive off that no more will come out.
In many cases thats what you can see. Leaving shows its a common sight. Trails on the tarmac.

c.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Waste water dumping*

Re Clive's comments- there were plenty of interesting "trails" leaving the Shepton Mallet show.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> You can start to understand why there is so much resistance to motorhomes in the UK with idiots like this.


Is there resistance to motorhomes? What kind?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have to agree with Spacerunner on this one. It is the perception of others that we "may" be dumping something that we shouldn't, and it is that "INDISCREET" action, that tars us with the same brush as some other irresponsible members of our community.

I can't be bothered to hunt through my old posts, as it takes me so long, (DABs is a dab hand at that game) but this one has come up before.
The Environment Agency when approached, told me that dumping my grey waste down a drain in the highway layby, was knowingly contaminating water courses. When asked about all the muck and corruption from vehicles, ie, fuels, oils, coolants, rubber, etc, that was washed down the drains every time it rained, they came back with the reply, "that wouldn't be done knowingly".

So, my neighbour whose parked car leaves a constant oil stain on the road every time he drives off, isn't guilty of an offence, even when it rains, but old Mrs Jones, who scrubs her door steps/path and pavement, (swilliing it into the gutter outside her house) every Monday morning, is as guilty as sin, because she does that knowingly. What a load of old tosh.

It was suggested that I should use the enviro friendly washing up liquids that are available, instead of the usual brands, then, if I was caught draining off via a highway layby drain cover, the offence would be looked upon more favourably. Again, what a load of old tosh. 

If I can't dump it very close to the hedgerows, I take it with me, and it goes down a drain in a layby, away from full view of other motorists, as does the remains of the fresh water tank, thereby diluting the waste contents. There you go, guilty as proven M'lud.

I do not consider that to be irresponsible, and professionally, I have had to redirect some real crappy stuff down the highways drainage system in my time, without recourse to the Environment Agency

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Waste water dumping*



nipperdin said:


> Re Clive's comments- there were plenty of interesting "trails" leaving the Shepton Mallet show.


Yup had the misfortune of following one all the way back to Stalbridge having gunk spaying back all over my windscreen every time it went round a corner...........bloomin inconsiderate :x


----------



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Clodhopper, what site did you use at West Bay

Trev


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Waste water dumping*



Codfinger said:


> Yup had the misfortune of following one all the way back to Stalbridge having gunk spaying back all over my windscreen every time it went round a corner...........bloomin inconsiderate :x


Isn't there a problem with waste water tank design then?

I mean - if the van had emptied the waste water tank over a drain, then it should be capable of driving along without gunk coming out constantly.

1. Why can't waste water have a hose which you can easily attach to a drain for easy drainage, without all that backwards and forwards manoveuring of the vehicle?

2. What can't waste water have a tap which you can easily find without having to kneel down in the mud or on the concrete and fiddle about under the messy underside of your vehicle?

3. Why can't waste water tanks be sloped to the exit point, so that all of it comes out at once when you empty it?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Waste water dumping*



HeatherChloe said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yup had the misfortune of following one all the way back to Stalbridge having gunk spaying back all over my windscreen every time it went round a corner...........bloomin inconsiderate :x
> ...


All of what you say seems quite sensible, however you have to remember that the space available for water tanks are quite small, also most roads, parking area's, aires and site are not level. That makes it almost impossible to make a tank thats going to completely drain, hence I always turn the drain off after emptying, I have to agree though that manufacturers could and should make access to the drain points and valve easy. On our van both valves are inside a locker and the drain points are on the side edge of the van.

Wobby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

1. Why can't waste water have a hose which you can easily attach to a drain for easy drainage, without all that backwards and forwards manoveuring of the vehicle? 

2. What can't waste water have a tap which you can easily find without having to kneel down in the mud or on the concrete and fiddle about under the messy underside of your vehicle? 

3. Why can't waste water tanks be sloped to the exit point, so that all of it comes out at once when you empty it?


Hi,


1. It is possible to purchase a hose that can be easly attached to your drainage system to enable you to empty your waste tank.

2. It is an easy job to modify your existing tap by extending it.

3. You will find that your tank is designed to empty itself when parked on an even piece of ground. Unfortunately there is always a little water left in the tank that will run out when you start moving or when you reach an incline. That is why it is better to close the valve when travelling.

Might I suggest that you contact a friendly DIY person and ask him or her to modify your waste system. For a few pounds (£10) from Screwfix or any plumbers merchant, you can purchase a coupling, a piece of pipe, a "Full Bore" lever ball valve and extend your waste system to enable you to empty it without any hastle. 


I think we have gone all through this before. It is also possible to have a solenoid valve fitted to enable you to open and close your waste tank valve from your cab.

Drew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Anti Motorhome*

There is a lot of anti-motorhome and caravan attitude. Here in the UK and Europe. Mainly other motorists who believe we should not use the middle lane or indeed roads at all.

As for the waste water dumping on the road. I don't see it that often and I have had to dump ours once or twice (on topsoil off the road (NOT The Highway)). Because there have been no facilities for me to get rid of it.

But as I have said before. Many coaches that have on-board facilities, dump as they drive.

Far too many campsites in Europe and the UK do not have the facilities to dump grey waste.

I have been going to a very large site in Southern France for 30 years and they only this year put a Motorhome Service Point in. Normally, they ask you to throw it in the bushes. Same as they do at the C&CC site in Youlgrave / Youlgreave Derbyshire.

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> <SNIP>
> The Environment Agency when approached, told me that dumping my grey waste down a drain in the highway layby, was knowingly contaminating water courses. When asked about all the muck and corruption from vehicles, ie, fuels, oils, coolants, rubber, etc, that was washed down the drains every time it rained, they came back with the reply, "that wouldn't be done knowingly".
> ...


Good one Jock

So it's an offense to "Knowingly" discharge windscreen washer fluid onto your windscreen and knowingly allow it to drain onto the carriageway and down roadside drains.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Waste water dumping*



HeatherChloe said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yup had the misfortune of following one all the way back to Stalbridge having gunk spaying back all over my windscreen every time it went round a corner...........bloomin inconsiderate :x
> ...


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I find it staggering that anyone can defend the deliberate dumping of waste water onto a public highway. Yes, we wash our windscreens and a little water gets onto the road. But it's clean water, possibly with the addition of a cleansing agent.

My waste water stinks! It has lots of rubbish in it from my porridge pan and grease from dinner plates. I shower, so it has small amounts of unmentionable from when I wash my nether regions.

There's also the PR element. What do other motorists think when they see a motor-home pouring liquids onto the highway?

If I can't find a proper waste disposal I will dump it onto a grass verge in the countryside, usually in a lay-by or similar. If there's a grid on the edge of the road, I'll position my outlet over that and discharge it into the grid.

We can argue all day about the hygiene elements of waste-water dumping on highways but surely an even more important aspect is the perception of other road users who may think that we're a bunch of slobs!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

corgi said:


> Hi Clodhopper, what site did you use at West Bay
> 
> Trev


Wasn't me it was Overthemoon the OP


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Driving with a full tank of fresh water can also result in trails of water on the road. When travelling in an area we don't know I top up where I can because I don't know when I will get the chance again.
I have sometimes noticed noticed trails of water behind us on roundabouts etc. I don't like to see that happening as I know others may not know it is just a little fresh water. 

Please don't tell me to put less in, I know that would work but I like to have as much as possible. In total the most we have ever lost on a journey is a few gallons.

I am not suggesting that is what the OP saw happening, Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am very much against dumping waste water down a manhole in a layby or at the side of the road. They are provided to get rid of rain water only. 

As you will be a stranger in the area, you could be polluting a stream or other watercourse without realising it. Allowing it to run on to a grassy area will allow it it to remain local to that area.

It may pong a bit but will not do any harm. 8O


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

747 said:


> Clipped.......They are provided to get rid of rain water only.


Along with contaminants from vehicles of all shapes and sizes, as well as urine from overnighting lorry drivers who are afforded very few suitable facilities, or safe parking areas here in the UK. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Clipped.......They are provided to get rid of rain water only.
> ...


I broadly agree with your comments but I believe lorry drivers are given an allowance towards overnight costs.

If they have no choice but to use a layby then they also have very little choice of where to urinate.

My position is that we have a choice of where and when to empty waste tanks. It is pure laziness to just open a tap and drive away.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I was once interviewed under caution by the environment agency because a Building site I was responsible for had allowed muddy water to be deposited into the highway drainage. 

This was considered that serious, my company sent a barrister from the legal dept at head office to handle the case. 

In the end we where not prosecuted, mainly because a risk assessment had been done and the site management had instructed those depositing the water on what the procedure was for disposal of contaminated water. 

As has been said a grassed area where containments can filter out before they reach a water course is as good as anything, straight down a drain is a NO NO. 

Charlie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

If I can't empty on site, I take it home with me and dispose of it properly, why can't people do that :?:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Waste water dumping*



HeatherChloe said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yup had the misfortune of following one all the way back to Stalbridge having gunk spaying back all over my windscreen every time it went round a corner...........bloomin inconsiderate :x
> ...


1. You need to shut the tap when finished, we do have a hose which looks like a hoover hose to attach to our tap if not able to get right over waste gulley.

2. Bad vehicle design I expect,some worse than others!

3. See 2

Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

747 said:


> I broadly agree with your comments but I believe lorry drivers are given an allowance towards overnight costs.


Unfortunately, more often than not it is insufficient, forcing the driver to dip into his own money.



747 said:


> It is pure laziness to just open a tap and drive away.


Oh, absolutely. I couldn't agree more.

I may be wrong here, and am happy to be corrected, but I do believe that, if you are driving and your vehicle is discharging liquid, and you are pulled in by the Old Bill, you "may" be prosecuted for an unsafe load, as well as for the indiscriminate discharging of waste products............technically speaking.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi Corgi,
Sorry not to have got back but work called  
The site is Parkdean holiday park right in the middle of West Bay,Bit expensive for this time of year but includes all park facilities if you want them.We use it it for short breaks as it has lovely walks for dogs and plenty of fish and chip shops/pubs etc.Apparently it is where Harbour Lights was filmed all them years ago but it is nice IMO.
As for my original post and all replies it does seem that it's a divided issue to an extent,my point was I felt sorry for the wardens who were doing there best to keep the pitches nice and it honestly just made me think how inconsiderate that particular person was to do what he considered acceptable, I don't.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> The Environment Agency when approached, told me that dumping my grey waste down a drain in the highway layby, was knowingly contaminating water courses. When asked about all the muck and corruption from vehicles, ie, fuels, oils, coolants, rubber, etc, that was washed down the drains every time it rained, they came back with the reply, "that wouldn't be done knowingly".
> 
> Jock.


Many modern roadside drains are fitted with sludge traps. I think you will find this is especially so if the drain feeds into a water course.
Even so it is as you say much more environmentally friendly to dump grey waste into the hedge row. Many CLs/CSs and one or two sites I have visited ask you to do this rather than fill up their septic tanks.

peedee


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think I may have stumbled across a debate by members of The Ostrich party.
What ever type of water it was it was a slovenly way of disposal and DOES give the wrong impression of motorhomers. Why not drive on to a descrete laybyand, if the fall is right, dipose of it there.
I use a portable waste tank and dump it from that.
Whilst waiting at a Ferry port I saw one clot dump his water in the middle of the marshalling lanes!!!
This was out of view of the attendants,but when they came up to me they wrongly assumed it was mine as it flowed under my vehicle.
I would say to anyone who does this to try and think about your actions,assuming that they have the neccessary equipment to think!!!


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

bigbazza said:


> If I can't empty on site, I take it home with me and dispose of it properly, why can't people do that :?:


If you read my contribution to this thread you'll see that I agree with you 100%.

The problem is of course that sometimes when one leaves a site, one isn't going home, but to another site, or an aire, and no one wants to carry 80 litres of waste water if they can dump it!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Chascass said:


> I was once interviewed under caution by the environment agency because a Building site I was responsible for had allowed muddy water to be deposited into the highway drainage.
> 
> This was considered that serious, my company sent a barrister from the legal dept at head office to handle the case.
> 
> ...


But isn't it the case that in older houses the grey water and storm water are combined? I'm not sure if this combined waste goes via the sewage treatment works or straight to the river.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Where this happens in my experience (I live in such a house) the water from roof's / yards that are combined with sewage drainage will go to some type of filter system, be it a sewage farm or septic pit/chamber, water from highways / streets etc more than likely (especially in rural areas) go straight into a stream.

I would assume to be on the safe side that any surface water drain go's directly into a water course.

The road I referred to in my last post was on a new industrial estate and the water course the contaminated water was reported in was a few miles from the site, the agency had lifted every manhole and traced the muddy water to the site.

Charlie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He could have left it open accidentely? I did this once on the Dinan Aire. Reversed out to leave and as the van angle changed water spewed out all over the Aire and the French couple eating their breakfast. I got out red faced and shut the valve. The other French people seemed to think it was quite funny.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Two nights ago we stayed on the Petwood site at Woodhall Spa, I don't know if anyone knows of this caravan site, but it is adjacent another camp site within a park http://www.woodhallspa.org/leisure_jubilee_park.html we usually stay on Jubilee but due to the ground being very soft with all the rain we stayed on the Petwood (nice site).

Anyway late on Monday evening a MH parked up, on the grounds between the two sites, obv wildcamping in a gateway that leads to the rally field which is used in busy times in the summer.........fine no problem, although personally and this is just us I thought a bit too close to two existing caravan sites.

We pulled off yesterday morning and I was shocked to see, water surrounding this MH with bubbles etc he had obv dumped all the waste in this gateway. The gateway is used by folk taking the kids to school (just a few yards away) and dog walkers etc the owner was sat in the driving seat looking as if he was preparing to drive away. I couldn't help but wonder if he is a member here. I thought where he dumped his waste was appalling to be honest.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

The first bit of tarmac with a grid i come to i dump my fresh water, Why? i dont want to be fined for being overweight. i have had a few dirty looks from other m/homers i couldn,t give a toss its not there licence
pete


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

BJandPete said:


> The first bit of tarmac with a grid i come to i dump my fresh water, Why? i dont want to be fined for being overweight. i have had a few dirty looks from other m/homers i couldn,t give a toss its not there licence
> pete


I personally think dumping fresh water over a grid, wouldn't really be a problem.

I only commented ref what I saw a couple of days ago, as it was obv waste, well it looked as if shower water/washing up water was surrounding the MH. I just thought it wasn't the correct place to dispose of it, near to the entrance of a caravan park and also where folk walk children to school etc it wasn't just a washing up bowl full either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Two nights ago we stayed on the Petwood site at Woodhall Spa, I don't know if anyone knows of this caravan site, but it is adjacent another camp site within a park http://www.woodhallspa.org/leisure_jubilee_park.html we usually stay on Jubilee but due to the ground being very soft with all the rain we stayed on the Petwood (nice site).
> 
> Anyway late on Monday evening a MH parked up, on the grounds between the two sites, obv wildcamping in a gateway that leads to the rally field which is used in busy times in the summer.........fine no problem, although personally and this is just us I thought a bit too close to two existing caravan sites.
> 
> We pulled off yesterday morning and I was shocked to see, water surrounding this MH with bubbles etc he had obv dumped all the waste in this gateway. The gateway is used by folk taking the kids to school (just a few yards away) and dog walkers etc the owner was sat in the driving seat looking as if he was preparing to drive away. I couldn't help but wonder if he is a member here. I thought where he dumped his waste was appalling to be honest.


Its a bit like sticking two fingers up at the locals and the campsites. This annoys me as I am a wild camper and on the Wild site on which I am a member there is a strict code of conduct that we are all supposed to follow.

I know its pretty harmless stuff but its the opinions of others that count particularly none motorhomers. We walk a very thin line in the UK when it comes to wild camping. Its a lot easier for people to put up no overnighting signs than it is for them to allow wild camping.

Its not difficult to pull over in a quiet lane on a grass verge and let it all out!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I never realised there was so much MH etiquette to learn on top of all the technical stuff.

On our one and only outing so far i emptied the gray waste from the tank by bucket into the designated drain and closed the tap for travelling. I also did the same with the fresh tank water. Surely if you empty as much as your levelling allows the amount left in the tanks will be negligible in causing any problems before reaching your next distination? Ok if on site with drainage, no excuse for not doing that just before leaving a site. If wild camping/road side etc then i just presumed if there was no where to empty grey waste we would be keeping a hold of it till we got somewhere we could empty it safely? 

Can someone clarify for me please what is classed as a safe appropriate place to drain grey waste if not in a designated drain?


Re negative approach to MH'rs on roads, as someone who uses our regions single lane roads a lot for work busy with MH's i always think - good sign to see = plenty tourists, lots of money for local businesses while also thinking jealously - lucky buggers wish i had the time and money for one of those (got the money now just not enough time). Most doing 50 ish mph anyway which is plenty on a single lane euroroute full of lunatic lorry drivers rushing for the ferry.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Some years ago we used to overnight at a dream spot at Almerimar, Spain, right on the harbour wall between the marina and the Med. One year a (sad to say) Brit pulled away with his waste hose dragging behind him spraying waste water everywhere. The concensus was that 
the owner had been dumping directly onto the parking area prior to leaving but had then forgot all about it. More than one owner expressed concern that behaviour like that would lead to us all losing the facility. 
Two years later we pulled in at the same spot only to be turned away by the port authorities who said parking for motorhomes was no longer available due to the mess they made. I don't think any further comment is needed, but what a loss.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

As far as fresh water dumping is concerned, suspect many of us are on water meters at home, whats wrong with emptying into a watering can and using on the garden and save a bob in the process


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*waste water dumping*

I have read many justifiable criticisms on these pages but I doubt if most of the culprits will change their ways as a result of these articles. I guess they will not be reading these pages.
A few years ago I read an article in 3M's by a couple in France who had been pulled over by the police as they were leaving a trail of water behind their 'van. It took a lot of persuasion to prove, as they did, that it was fresh water overflowing, which was ok.
How many readers have been pulled over by the police for trailing water? 
A question one is unlikely to get many responses to, for as I said earlier, they won't be reading these pages.
Common sense? Sometimes!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*where do?*

Hi All,
Just a thought = where do all the boats on theUK inland waterways dump grey waste?
Where does the millions of gallons of cat/dog pee go?
Where does all the millions of gallons of contaminated home car washing go
Answer = in the watercourse
Happy days
Ray


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: where do?*



airstream said:


> Hi All,
> Just a thought = where do all the boats on theUK inland waterways dump grey waste?
> Ray


Went on a narrow boat holiday once. You get your waste water pumped out when you fill up with fresh at the marina and it goes into the sewer.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Went on a narrow boat 2 weeks ago (10th narrowboat holiday).
Toilet waste goes into a holding tank for pump out to sewers.
Grey water goes straight over the side (or rather through the side) into the canal.
Until 1980 or thereabouts toilet waste went straight in to the broads.
The famous Norfolk Broads toilet was a toilet seat mounted over a pipe which went through the hull.
I designed the first recirculating toilet fitted in hire boats on the Broads. If I told you what was 'recycled' to flush them you would have to kill me!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Went on a narrow boat 2 weeks ago (10th narrowboat holiday).
> Toilet waste goes into a holding tank for pump out to sewers.
> Grey water goes straight over the side (or rather through the side) into the canal.
> Until 1980 or thereabouts toilet waste went straight in to the broads.
> ...


i stand corrected


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would`nt mind one of them circulating toilets for the motorhome. Do you get dizzy on them?   :lol:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Yes ,If your there to get pi**ed. :lol: :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

For those of you who hanker after simpler (recirculating) times and no cassette:-

After one day you get a funny smell
after 2 days you get a strange smell 
after 3 days you get an awful smell
after 4 days no-one will talk to the designer!
Been there, done that . Tested the prototype with MIL in the crew -oops.
Then they got sensible and installed holding tanks which got copied and used on ARVs.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Planes and Trains?*

Are we ready for planes and trains ? and how the French deal with poo in rural areas = any one seen the mobile poo processing trailers that take in wet poo remove the water and tip out dry poo in big heaps ?
Over and out
Ray


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

747 said:


> I would`nt mind one of them circulating toilets for the motorhome. Do you get dizzy on them?   :lol:


Don't be silly. You might get a bit flushed but that's about all!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

BJandPete said:


> The first bit of tarmac with a grid i come to i dump my fresh water, Why? i dont want to be fined for being overweight. i have had a few dirty looks from other m/homers i couldn,t give a toss its not there licence
> pete


I don't have a mega-issue with that. However, putting the "green" hat on it costs society as a whole to dispose of waste, (whether actual waste or unwanted fresh) and costs you in particular (assuming you filled your tank at home and have a meter) to fill your van. Following that logic, it's incumbent on us all to jettison the minumum of freshwater. I'm sure you do...


----------

